# Hunting Boots



## smileyXfaceXtilly (1 January 2013)

Hey! I am trying to search the web for some mens hunting boots which are the traditional style hunting boots (black with brown top) Does anyone know of any brands or sites where I may find some? 

Thanks!


----------



## combat_claire (1 January 2013)

Depends how much you want to spend:

Second hand - Field and Country Antiques

Middle of the Road - Bestboots or Equitector

http://www.equitector.com/hunting-boots.cfm

http://www.bestboots.co.uk/cat/86/riding-boots

Or if you want to splash out then Horace Batten or Davies Riding Boots


----------



## JenHunt (2 January 2013)

can recommend equitector. best fitting boots I've ever had, and good quality boots with a steel toe cap! and warm enough that I only ever wear cotton socks for hunting!  super customer service too - they stretched the instep of my boots for me at no extra cost! (I have weird feet!)


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (3 January 2013)

OH loves his bestboots  

Brogini,whilst not the most traditional shape..seem very popular and i believe are around £200


----------

